# Red fish hooks



## Charlie Two Tracks (Feb 2, 2012)

What is the purpose of red fish hooks. My local store has them all over the place. On some types, that is all they stock. Just something to be different or do they work better?


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 3, 2012)

have read that the red color gives the look of a wounded bait to the fish (blood) but don't really know.


----------



## Brine (Feb 3, 2012)

Purpose = Make more money

Are they better? _Maybe in some situations _is as much of a yes as I can give. I don't buy them, but I don't swap them out if they come on a lure.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 3, 2012)

I dislike red hooks and consider them bad mojo - no real reason or scientific evidence 

I will use them but will also switch them out when I have time


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 3, 2012)

i think gamagatsu did it to stand out from other hook makers a few years back.it also may have been the first laser sharpened hooks were red?


----------



## arkansasnative (Feb 4, 2012)

I do know that red is the first color that disappears underwater as you go deeper... so if you're fishing deep water the fish might have less of a chance of seeing the hook. In shallower water i imagine the idea is to mimic blood but i doubt it does a very good job at doing that. I'm sticking with the disappearing color idea as the main point...


----------



## Brine (Feb 4, 2012)

arkansasnative said:


> I do know that red is the first color that disappears underwater as you go deeper... so if you're fishing deep water the fish might have less of a chance of seeing the hook. In shallower water i imagine the idea is to mimic blood but i doubt it does a very good job at doing that. I'm sticking with the disappearing color idea as the main point...



I believe that only applies with colors that are translucent, like red fishing line. Hooks are opaque and would not behave the same way. If anything, I think they would turn black?


----------



## 200racing (Feb 5, 2012)

bass pro used to do demos in their tanks showing how fish would bite a bare red hook and ignore the normal hook beside it.


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmmm. Now you have me thinking. I might try some of them.


----------



## redbug (Feb 9, 2012)

like others say these are a tool if you have faith in them they may help i have noticed that the red hooks have been a bit easier to bend than the other hooks


----------



## 200racing (Feb 12, 2012)

read this on a fishing site on the topic of red hooks



> I keep a LMB in a tank and I notice that whenever I'm cleaning the tank, and I clean the bigger rocks, when I go to put them back in, he will completely ignore the black, tan, & grey ones, but the minute I drop a red gem in, he charges at it & sometimes tries to eat it. Ive had the fish for 8 months since it was the size of a small baitfish, so it's definitely instinctual. Just something I found interesting


----------



## 200racing (Feb 17, 2012)

https://www.bassresource.com/fishing/Bagwell/bagwells_bass_tactics_7.html


----------



## Galveston340 (Mar 15, 2012)

*....not having a "red" hook is nothing that a red "Magic Marker" can't cure!!*


----------

